# Looking for Orkneys Jet Spring (grey gelding)



## jessica123 (11 December 2011)

I am trying to locate my old pony as we have not heard any information for a few years. He is a 14.1 Grey (flea bitten/dappled) connemara gelding, approximately 13 years old, sold to the midlands area through a dealer. Any information good or bad would be much appreciated. Thanks 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...40814663593.2006854.1322358924&type=3&theater

This is a photo of him from approx 3 years ago.


----------



## cally6008 (11 December 2011)

Google is your friend 

http://www.britisheventing.com/asp-net/events/Results.aspx?HorseId=73734

19/03/11 	Miss Ellie Bliss

followed by facebook, friend request sent


----------

